# Going to go for it



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Well Ive had my efexor XL in my draw for over a week. Ive been totally convinced that prozac cant have stopped working and its the drug for me. But Prozac may have died its day as a week later, Im not really any better. Ive been nervous about taking efexor but tonight when I go to bed Im going to take one!







Wish me luck , I really want these to work if prozac isnt going to


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Well I decided to take the efexor. In hope to reduce the drowsyness and the "lost" feeling I decided to take the tablet a night.I will report it was a success, although in terms of anxiousness I still feel the same as yesterday (Im hoping the efexor will kick in soon) I didnt feel the same side effects as taking it through the day. The only bad thing I experienced was disturbed sleep and woke up with a thirst!!I'll keep you guys updated on how it goes!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi madleofan,I wouldn't expect immediate changes with the Effexor..it takes time to work. They say 4-6 weeks, but I felt the effects probably by the end of the second week. Minor side effect for me was short headaches maybe twice a day, but those were gone by the third week. Also began to feel calmer and more in control. I just tried not to think abou it too much at the start and then after a time I realized I was feeling better, more normal. Take care.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

As california said, it takes time to kick in. Keep us posted.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:I've been taking Effexor XR alittle over a week. I had some pretty miserable days with it, but I think my body is getting used to it. I did not have the headaches that California123 had, but believe it or not, my frequency of BM's has increased. I am hoping this will go away because this is the first time in my life I have ever been able to tolerate an SSRI and I truly hope it will help me. I am pretty fortunate that I have a short ride to work and only a few steps to the potty. But has anyone else had this particular side effect and has it gone away. I did read in the list of side effects that "D" as well as "C" are possible.


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Well took it again last night. Feeling fine (Except for anxiety, but we know that the tablet wont kick in yet)Had bad headache last night, but that went away. Only problem I really seem to be experiencing is trouble sleeping. But the good thing is that I dont feel tired during the day.Thanks for all you're advice. Im so happy to know other people are taking efexor too!


----------

